# Forum Member Roxana...



## MillionDollar (1 January 2012)

.....am I the only one thinking this new member could be Zijdeglans under a new name??

Just seems weird that someone else with a stunning horse with Pro photos has joined from the Netherlands! And she has the same tendancies replying with lots of !! and 

Sorry if I am completely wrong Roxana, I will apologise profusely if im wrong but I don't particularly want to be conned again 

This is what Im talking about btw....

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=467422

And found this while looking for the bridles....

http://forum.horse.com/tm.aspx?m=27960


----------



## caterpillar (1 January 2012)

Me and another HHO'er speculated this via PMs!


----------



## 4faults (1 January 2012)

Oh dear, that would be disappointing


----------



## MillionDollar (1 January 2012)

caterpillar said:



			Me and another HHO'er speculated this via PMs! 



Click to expand...


Yay! Im not the only one.

Like I've said I could be wrong but it will be VERY weird if i am wrong!


----------



## kirstyhen (1 January 2012)

I admit to thinking the same thing, which is why I didn't reply to the original thread. 

Stunning horse and rider whoever they are, and apologies to Roxana if we are just being super suspicious.


----------



## Romax (1 January 2012)

caterpillar said:



			Me and another HHO'er speculated this via PMs! 



Click to expand...

As did I.
Also, notice that they both post an inordinate amount of photos, but only the pro ones, none in the barn, tacking up, or looking scruffy.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (1 January 2012)

4faults said:



			Oh dear, that would be disappointing
		
Click to expand...

But not even remotely surprising.


----------



## charlimouse (1 January 2012)

I think somebody commented on her original thread, mooting the idea she may be the same poster.


----------



## MillionDollar (1 January 2012)

Yes exactly, all, or mostly pro photos.


----------



## MillionDollar (1 January 2012)

charlimouse said:



			I think somebody commented on her original thread, mooting the idea she may be the same poster.
		
Click to expand...

Ah damn, I missed that.


----------



## BombayMix (1 January 2012)

I was a lurker at the time of the Zijdeglans thing and it did cross my mind... really hope not though


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 January 2012)

Who?? what?? Where??


----------



## charlimouse (1 January 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			Ah damn, I missed that.
		
Click to expand...

It was near the end after the whole hat debate !


----------



## NicoleS_007 (1 January 2012)

To me they look like two different people!! Roxana looks taller aswell. Maybe there just friends!!


----------



## Leg_end (1 January 2012)

I hope it's not true but I think it probably is based on that


----------



## MandyMoo (1 January 2012)

i'm very confused...haha. blonde moment i feel.


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 January 2012)

~has read other thread and jaw drops~


----------



## loverly (1 January 2012)

NicoleS_007 said:



			To me they look like two different people!! Roxana looks taller aswell. Maybe there just friends!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what I was thinking..


----------



## Ebbo (1 January 2012)

The photobucket account that the photos are linked from show a few other photos of the horse being ridden, not pro pics. 

Not sure if that counts for anything!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (1 January 2012)

NicoleS_007 said:



			To me they look like two different people!! Roxana looks taller aswell. Maybe there just friends!!
		
Click to expand...

They are 2 different people though, that's the point. And neither are who they're purporting to be. Ooooo, I love a bit of forum intrigue!


----------



## Firewell (1 January 2012)

Oh my word! I never realised about all this!! Shocking!!


----------



## robthecob (1 January 2012)

Witch hunt? 

Odd way to air this and if I was roxana I would probably be fairly offended, unless of course i was infact pretending to be someone else and then I would be just hugely defensive


----------



## NicoleS_007 (1 January 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			They are 2 different people though, that's the point. And neither are who they're purporting to be. Ooooo, I love a bit of forum intrigue!
		
Click to expand...

I am completely baffled now  Did OP not mean that Roxana and the other poster were the same person (but to me they look like different people)?! Or have I missed a vital part of the mysterious shenanigans going on around here


----------



## Santa_Claus (1 January 2012)

well it took me 2 mins to discover the 'before' photos were taken in Janurary 2006, now even if 4 then he would be 10 now but yet proports to only be 7. Go figure 

lets just say there is a reason why I didn't respond the the original thread. I thought I was too suspicious but seems not!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (1 January 2012)

NicoleS_007 said:



			I am completely baffled now  Did OP not mean that Roxana and the other poster were the same person (but to me they look like different people)?! Or have I missed a vital part of the mysterious shenanigans going on around here 

Click to expand...

Yes, perhaps the same poster but using photos of other riders and horses.


----------



## Santa_Claus (1 January 2012)

NicoleS_007 said:



			I am completely baffled now  Did OP not mean that Roxana and the other poster were the same person (but to me they look like different people)?! Or have I missed a vital part of the mysterious shenanigans going on around here 

Click to expand...

they are one and the same person and neither are the person claimed to be in the photos aka they are pretending to be the person in the photos stealing them from elsewhere.


----------



## Romax (1 January 2012)

Found some other photographs posted on a dutch site, including watermarks, yet they've been cropped and blurred out for HHO... hmm, might contact who I believe to be the real owner and see what she has to say


----------



## Batgirl (1 January 2012)

Got totally bored so did a bit o' googling 

Roxanna has posted on Horse Talk Forum under name KG Images which is a site in Netherlands, can't see pics from Zilderwotsit on there and the website on the Zilderwotsit pics are different.

Curiouser and curiouser said Batgirl


----------



## rhino (1 January 2012)

I'm so glad I'm not the only cynical one!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (1 January 2012)

Santa_Claus said:



			they are one and the same person and neither are the person claimed to be in the photos aka they are pretending to be the person in the photos stealing them from elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I seeee!


----------



## TheoryX1 (1 January 2012)

I confess, its me, they are my photos!!!!  I dont really own a 14.3hh black veteran cob, I own a stunning PRE, oh and I have reversed my age by ?????   LOL.

Joking aside, did miss the whole Zilderwotsit shennanigans and this has intrigued me.  Huge cheek though and also slightly creepy.  Sounds like a forum case of Munchausens Syndrome by Proxy.


----------



## MandyMoo (1 January 2012)

ohhh i understand now what people are saying!!

well.. i admit i was fooled. now i feel a bit sheepish... haha. very curious indeed


----------



## rhino (1 January 2012)

Santa_Claus said:



			well it took me 2 mins to discover the 'before' photos were taken in Janurary 2006, now even if 4 then he would be 10 now but yet proports to only be 7. Go figure 

lets just say there is a reason why I didn't respond the the original thread. I thought I was too suspicious but seems not!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, he's definitely 7

http://www.baroquehorses.nl/index.php/en/sold/sendero

Also listed as 7 on youtube


----------



## whizzer (1 January 2012)

Glad not only me that was cynical & suspicious!


----------



## rhino (1 January 2012)

Ginny Chesson said the photos/information were taken from the dutch forum Bokt. Funnily enough all Sandero's photos are there too:

http://www.bokt.nl/forums/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=1297457&&start=0


----------



## Romax (1 January 2012)

rhino said:



			Ginny Chesson said the photos/information were taken from the dutch forum Bokt. Funnily enough all Sandero's photos are there too:

http://www.bokt.nl/forums/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=1297457&&start=0

Click to expand...

I've contacted PinkPrincess who posts the photos there, just waiting for a reply.


----------



## rhino (1 January 2012)

Romax said:



			I've contacted PinkPrincess who posts the photos there, just waiting for a reply.
		
Click to expand...

Her fan site is here
http://sendero.hyves.nl/


----------



## dominobrown (1 January 2012)

Ah glad my intincts are still on track. There was another poster, who has since dissappeared, from the netherlands, with a grey WB mare who posted loads of matchy matchy stuff and had a very similar writing style. Showed some schooling/ competing posts etc, similar username but for the life of me I cant remember it. anyone else know who I mean?


----------



## PapaFrita (1 January 2012)

rhino said:



			Nope, he's definitely 7

http://www.baroquehorses.nl/index.php/en/sold/sendero

Also listed as 7 on youtube 

Click to expand...

Well, something's not adding up. Didn't Roxana say she'd had him from when he was 2.5YO and had done all the training herself? So why's on a sale website aged 5?


----------



## charlimouse (1 January 2012)

Deleted as I can't read!


----------



## Romax (1 January 2012)

charlimouse said:



			Now my dutch is non existant, but would I be correct in saying that on this post written in 2008 it says Sendero is 6, which would mean this year he will be 10 ???
		
Click to expand...

No, the 2008 date on the left is when the user joined, the 2010 date on the right is post date


----------



## rhino (1 January 2012)

charlimouse said:



			Now my dutch is non existant, but would I be correct in saying that on this post written in 2008 it says Sendero is 6, which would mean this year he will be 10 ???
		
Click to expand...

No, you are looking at 'join' date, not 'post' date.

Although I have also found him on a czech site listed as a 5yo? 

http://www.my-viphrebci3.wbs.cz/sendero.html

My head hurts...


----------



## charlimouse (1 January 2012)

Yes just realised this!!!!


----------



## whizzer (1 January 2012)

Dominobrown, I remember that poster & I was suspicious of her but I can't remember her name. Don't think she got that many replies to her threads & I've not seen her on here for ages.


----------



## caitlineloise (2 January 2012)

Read both the other threads and remember reading the Sendero thread the other day!

God, I hope it's just a coincidence but the evidence is racking up! 

Very, very sad, I really wonder why anybody would do this?


----------



## Wigglypigs (2 January 2012)

I thought she was a fake. Tooany pro pics. Shame, I hoped I was wrong too


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

oh my god ive just read the whole story i completely missed it - thats some ruddy making up she does! she talks about the horses whole lives.  

just a thought but if this girl does actually work here would it help narrow it down to who she could be or do you think this is a lie too ???? http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=9592294#post9592294


----------



## Dotilas (2 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			just a thought but if this girl does actually work here would it help narrow it down to who she could be or do you think this is a lie too ???? http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=9592294#post9592294

Click to expand...

I'd hazard a guess at that being made up, as the fencing and arena surfaces are not continuous throughout the photos, I highly doubt it is one establishment. Flat rails and tape in first photos, then woodchip and half-round rails and then sand!


----------



## SophieLouBee (2 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			oh my god ive just read the whole story i completely missed it - thats some ruddy making up she does! she talks about the horses whole lives.  

just a thought but if this girl does actually work here would it help narrow it down to who she could be or do you think this is a lie too ???? http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=9592294#post9592294

Click to expand...

Isn't this mentioned in the Ziglewhatsits thread that's linked at the start, that the foal/stud photos were also stolen of the same website that billys were?

I've watched Sherlock tonight, I now qualify as a detective. 

I only just caught up on the whole Billy thing, but oh my days, Some people scare me.


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

Ha ha right then loubee your challenge is to find out whose behind all of this and report back by morning.


----------



## Dotilas (2 January 2012)

Can I start off the investigation by saying that I have deduced he/she is Dutch?
That's as far as I go... Night!


----------



## SophieLouBee (2 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Ha ha right then loubee your challenge is to find out whose behind all of this and report back by morning.
		
Click to expand...

Crumbs. If I were actually Sherlock then that would be easy-peasy. Alas, I am but a mere Watson 

Whoever it is, they take TROLL to the next level. Why not just be yourself, what could be so bad that you feel like you need to pretend to be someone else. I feel a bit sorry for them actually.


----------



## Dotilas (2 January 2012)

If anyone's interested in seeing a video of Billy that I found,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StGK-dqOl28 
As it's not the horse's fault he's been cyber-napped! And he is so scrummy!


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 January 2012)

I missed the whole Billy thing (I did remember seeing his pics and then he disappeared off the radar).  

The thing with the Roxana pics is that it strikes me as modelling photos (ie for tack - particualarly all the head shots with different bridles on).  

I wasn't sure about all the training and never competing, that sounded a bit odd to me (though I'm sure it happens).  Something doesn't add up, but I'm too thick to know how it all works out, but it sure does make interesting reading.


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 January 2012)

SnowfieLouBee said:



			Crumbs. If I were actually Sherlock then that would be easy-peasy. Alas, I am but a mere Watson 

Whoever it is, they take TROLL to the next level. Why not just be yourself, what could be so bad that you feel like you need to pretend to be someone else. I feel a bit sorry for them actually.
		
Click to expand...

Probably more a case of "I'm not that special, but I can pretend to be so that people will like me" if it is in fact a case of stolen identity.  I mean, look at the INSTANT adoration and fan club the photos seemed to get!  Most of us have pretty common lives, have pretty common horses and never even get a response to our posts.


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 January 2012)

I can't quote as on phone but what I mean from my post about the before pics the two pics showing him under saddle after 4 months so either as a rising 4 or 4 year old were taken in  jan 2006 so IF they were him he would either be 10 now or started under saddle at 2 presuming riding 8. You can tell this from the photo info details. 

So basically the before pics are not him or his age has been lied about I suspect former!


----------



## trendybraincell (2 January 2012)

Ahaha...we're such a suspicious bunch. My alarm bells went off as soon as I saw the pictures I just don't have the patience to go investigate! Miss_C and I were discussing the legitimacy of it all the other night, it would be a shame if it does go the same way as Billy Elliott


----------



## ester (2 January 2012)

hmmm I thought the same but thought with the vids perhaps not.. they were the only two vids on her youtube but I forget that you could download and reupload them yourself.


----------



## rhino (2 January 2012)

Dotilas said:



			I'd hazard a guess at that being made up, as the fencing and arena surfaces are not continuous throughout the photos, I highly doubt it is one establishment. Flat rails and tape in first photos, then woodchip and half-round rails and then sand!
		
Click to expand...

No, it was stated by Ginny that the foal photos had also been stolen from the Bokt forum.

The 'real' owner of Sendo has been messaged on the forum and fb so let's see what she thinks 

FWIW, I have a very ordinary little chestnut gelding and have had plenty of nice comments on him. I worship him, but I wouldn't expect anyone else to!


----------



## CobSunshine (2 January 2012)

Read the last 6 pages but still not even sure who Zijdeglans is or what happened LOL

someone fill me in 

oh and this is roxana in the pics on this forum riding?

http://forum.horse.com/tm.aspx?m=27960


----------



## Winklepoker (2 January 2012)

seems every pic posted has come from this bank of shots... http://rautik.rajce.idnes.cz/sendero#


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2012)

I don't think Roxana is coming back, she was posting continually for the 2 1/2 days before she was rumbled.
 School holidays have a lot to answer for. Perhaps in the Easter holidays we'll see another new Dutch poster with a fabulous horse.


----------



## millreef (2 January 2012)

Thank Goodness she's a fake! I saw the last thread (before and after) and immediately felt inadequate! What a sado though? To invent a life like this?  I remember someone else did this with multiple births a while ago - that was weird too.  Gosh I wonder how many others are weirdos?  Hands up please!


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

The plot thickens..

There is a girl on Facebook who is called Roxana. PM me if you want surname. Anyway, it is definitely the same girl.. and.. there are no professional pictures!

The location (Arnhem) is the same as the Roxana on Hyves. I was going to send her a message on there (I am a member) but I'm not sure. 

She refers to the pictures on Hyves on her Facebook profile, has friends on her fb page, has friends tagged in her pictures.

Maybe it is a case of mistaken identity and she is who she says she is? Or 'our' Roxana is stealing from a legit Roxana.


----------



## redcascade (2 January 2012)

rhino said:



			Nope, he's definitely 7

http://www.baroquehorses.nl/index.php/en/sold/sendero

Also listed as 7 on youtube 

Click to expand...

He's not 7, by the looks of it he was 5 in 2004 when they sold him, which would make him 12 or 13 now so she's definitely lying about his age



TinselPoker said:



			seems every pic posted has come from this bank of shots... http://rautik.rajce.idnes.cz/sendero#

Click to expand...

I would agree but what about these?



Roxana said:














Click to expand...




Roxana said:



			He's only clean for photoshoots.... other days he's like this (this was earlier this year when I cut his mane). 











Click to expand...

I'm not sure what to make of her to be honest....

ETA found this is the photobucket account which she's been posting from:
http://s1123.photobucket.com/profile/Roxsendero


----------



## MillionDollar (2 January 2012)

robthecob said:



			Witch hunt? 

Odd way to air this and if I was roxana I would probably be fairly offended, unless of course i was infact pretending to be someone else and then I would be just hugely defensive 

Click to expand...

Atually I did PM her..........no response..........go figure!!!


----------



## MillionDollar (2 January 2012)

Season's Bleatings said:



			The plot thickens..

There is a girl on Facebook who is called Roxana. PM me if you want surname. Anyway, it is definitely the same girl.. and.. there are no professional pictures!

The location (Arnhem) is the same as the Roxana on Hyves. I was going to send her a message on there (I am a member) but I'm not sure. 

She refers to the pictures on Hyves on her Facebook profile, has friends on her fb page, has friends tagged in her pictures.

Maybe it is a case of mistaken identity and she is who she says she is? Or 'our' Roxana is stealing from a legit Roxana.
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn't surprise me. Send the Roxana a message on FB and see what she says!


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 January 2012)

redcascade said:



			He's not 7, by the looks of it he was 5 in 2004 when they sold him, which would make him 12 or 13 now so she's definitely lying about his age



I would agree but what about these?





I'm not sure what to make of her to be honest....

ETA found this is the photobucket account which she's been posting from:
http://s1123.photobucket.com/profile/Roxsendero

Click to expand...


no 2004 could be year of birth so could easily be 7 rising 8. Going by that the site says he was sold in 2009 as a 5yo.

The two muddy photos were taken in 2006 (so prior to him being sold) although for those I would suggest the camera that took them didn't have up to date settings as they also say they were taken at 9 at night!  They both still look pro like shots or at minimum enthusastic amateur. actually have looked up camera model (you get a lot of info from a photo if you look  ) and its a bridge camera.

all the other shots i.e. the cantering in field are taken with a DSLR without question although the copies of the photos have been resaved and lost their info so I can't tell you when or with what they were taken. The lack of this info can be entirely innocent but given that the photos are cropped from other versions we have seen I would be fairly confident to say they have been pinched and at very least the poster is breaching copyright even if they are the real Roxana!


----------



## MandyMoo (2 January 2012)

well the evidence is pushing her into the troll direction then isn't it?!!

wow, so sad. i actually feel sorry for someone who really has no life that they feel they need to pretend to be someone in a casual horsey forum... how strange..!!


----------



## Dovorian (2 January 2012)

It sounds like a horsey 'fantasy football', pleasant game to play in one's own mind,  but on a public forum? Folks may think a nutter is abroad!!!

So, I shall now forget how I plan to pay for hay and will plan the design for my new stable yard, using Laura B's yard as a minimum standard...... then I will find nice horses to fill the place..


----------



## jodie :) (2 January 2012)

millreef said:



			Thank Goodness she's a fake! I saw the last thread (before and after) and immediately felt inadequate! What a sado though? To invent a life like this?  I remember someone else did this with multiple births a while ago - that was weird too.  Gosh I wonder how many others are weirdos?  Hands up please!






Click to expand...

hahaa! i'm glad i'm not the only one who felt inadequate!


----------



## Vickijay (2 January 2012)

Wow I missed the whole Billy bit. How crazy. I do feel slightly for the person who made it up, your life has got to be a bit weird for you to think about/do stuff like this. 

Will be interesting to see how the HHO detective branch figure this one out!!


----------



## Burnttoast (2 January 2012)

millreef said:



			Thank Goodness she's a fake! I saw the last thread (before and after) and immediately felt inadequate! What a sado though? To invent a life like this?  I remember someone else did this with multiple births a while ago - that was weird too.  Gosh I wonder how many others are weirdos?  Hands up please!






Click to expand...

It's all right, all us inadequate-feeling people can carry on feeling like that - cos whoever HHO's Roxana is, the horse and rider in the pics are still real...


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

I've sent her a message on facebook. There is definitely a girl called Roxana (surname I know) and there's loads of pics. Her location matches up with that mentioned on Dutch forum. So I will await her response


----------



## angelish (2 January 2012)

gosh  
i missed all that and never thought for a sec anyone would do something like that ,werdio


----------



## Nollaig Shona (2 January 2012)

millreef said:



			Gosh I wonder how many others are weirdos?
		
Click to expand...

You think is bad, I was on a board where there was a newbie who claimed to be dying of cancer.  Everyone felt bad for her and jollied her along.  Then her brother started posting updates on her condition and tests that doctors were doing, including on test that a member of my family had done - the results of which take 3 days to return. She got the results back after an hour!  I commented on this, and initially was flamed for being cruel, but a nurse backed me up, then other people started questioning things she'd said.  I asked what sort of cancer was it, googled and discovered it was a highly treatable form of cancer that a healthy girl of her age shouldn't be dying from,  nor should she (as per her photos) be "bald due to the cancer".  Also she was in a hospital in London, but why? she's American, don't they have hospitals in America?  Oh because this was the only hospital in the whole world where she could be treated.  A quick google proved that to be completely false, the hospital isn't even cancer specialist.

Her doctor then posted chastising us all for being so nasty (very childish language used) to his patient who'd "taken a turn for the worst now".

Eventually she, her brother, and her doctor gave up and went away.  She'd managed to scam some money out of people who'd been collecting to send her gifts etc.

There are times when I hate the internet 


And to get back on topic, I won't post photos of my horse to avoid having them nicked by some neb to pretend that he's theirs!


----------



## PucciNPoni (2 January 2012)

Burnttoast said:



			It's all right, all us inadequate-feeling people can carry on feeling like that - cos whoever HHO's Roxana is, the horse and rider in the pics are still real...  

Click to expand...

Yes, indeed real.  But we are partially meant to feel inadequte because of the "back story" - you know the bit about "I don't compete" "I trained the horse myself" and all that which sort of plays at you to try to encourage that person to compete, go on, you're fab you'll do wonderfully and so on.  If the story is real, then I will eat my words.  

For all we know, the horse is professionally produced school master, the rider is under instruction daily.  Would that STILL make you feel inadequate?  Probably not so much.


----------



## liveryblues (2 January 2012)

I, like other missed the whole thing! Due to having nothing better to do this morn I have caught up! 
Its all very strange, I dont believe anyone can ride or sit like that with" practice practice practice and an odd lesson on a school master!
My daughter competes dressage and although everyone has always said she naturally sits very well this is also helped by training training training! She may sit well but no one is born with the knowledge to school a horse on either! I wonder who Roxana would claim to be trained by? 
Seems reasonable to assume its all bulls**t or should I say horses**t lol!


----------



## Piglet (2 January 2012)

Whether she is real or a fake, I am still drooling over the photos of the gorgeous horse.


----------



## dominobrown (2 January 2012)

whizzer said:



			Dominobrown, I remember that poster & I was suspicious of her but I can't remember her name. Don't think she got that many replies to her threads & I've not seen her on here for ages.
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone remember her name? I think it is the same person as Zidgelans.. or whatever she was called. She appeared soon after the Billy Elliot thing was outed.

To get to that level of training you have to have a lot of training, put in a lot of effort etc, and you will have very low lows as well as highs. It doesn't just happen. Also think of all the real posters on here who compete at high levels, they don't just join to gloat, normally first posts on here are asking something like 'where can I get this saddle from..', etc etc. None of the real posters with decent horse post just to brag.


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

If it is someone pretending to be this ginny surely it's a criminal offense on fraud and stalking?


----------



## MrsMozart (2 January 2012)

The last set of photos - the cantering in the field ones look photoshopped in, but I don't know why someone would bother doing that, so I am assuming I'm wrong and they just look a bit weird to me.

If this is someone pretending to be someone else, it's not the first time and it won't be the last. Some people have an interesting take on life . Personally I'd rather say who I am and show the horse that I have (warts and all).

Forgot to say - yes, it probably is fraud, etc., but I'm not sure who/how/where it would be taken up.


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 January 2012)

it is only fraud if there is capital gain. i.e. pretending to be ill people giving money for treatment and in fact not being ill. Or proporting to own horse, sell said horse but pocket money and do a runner! otherwise its just flight of fancy stuff with a bit of copyright law breach thrown in!


----------



## MrsMozart (2 January 2012)

Could be interesting if he's used commercially. Copyright folks can get quite particular


----------



## Carefreegirl (2 January 2012)

I must be the thickest person in history of thickness. I just understood what you were all on about by page 7 then you start talking about Billy Elliot . Whats the Billy Elliot story then ?

I'm off to photoshop my head onto Carl Hesters Olympia pictures from last weeks H&H, I'll post later when I've finished schooling my PSG, 4*eventer, Foxhunter champion olympic prospect TB


----------



## be positive (2 January 2012)

This is interesting, same horse different story www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/meet-sendero-20906/


----------



## Jenni_ (2 January 2012)

Holly bough - the cancer girl wasn't a Kirsty from Scotland was it ; )


----------



## Puppy (2 January 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I admit to thinking the same thing, which is why I didn't reply to the original thread.
		
Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## superpony (2 January 2012)

Wow I totally missed the Billy Elliot drama! But I agree they appear very similar....


----------



## PorkChop (2 January 2012)

To be honest I must be gullible  because it never crossed my mind.

Why on earth would someone go to all that trouble?


----------



## millreef (2 January 2012)

LJR said:



			To be honest I must be gullible  because it never crossed my mind.

Why on earth would someone go to all that trouble?
		
Click to expand...

Dah! Because they don't have our perfect lives JLR! Why else


----------



## Nollaig Shona (2 January 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			Holly bough - the cancer girl wasn't a Kirsty from Scotland was it ; )
		
Click to expand...


nah, she was American/European and either lived in America or Germany, she couldn't seem to keep that part of her story straight either!


----------



## tabithakat64 (2 January 2012)

What a shame  

I kind of thought this one might be a fake but didn't think Zigilans (or whatever they were called was).

Was the girl with Horsk a fake too does anyone know?


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

I don't think Horsk was? She was around for quite a long time and posted all kinds of normal photos, not just of her riding either.


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 January 2012)

agreed I think Horsk was genuine and rather miss her


----------



## tabithakat64 (2 January 2012)

I wondered because I remember trying to look up her horse once and not being able to find anything.  I'm pleased she was genuine


----------



## MinxGTi (2 January 2012)

I knew something wasn't quite right after seeing the pictures of were the grey had greyed out really fast within a year!! But never thought someone would lie, so thought maybe they got their years mixed up!


----------



## Always Henesy (2 January 2012)

I am very naive and gullible. 
It didn't even cross my mind that this was not genuine. I am 37 years old and I still like to see the good in everyone.
Why would you do this? Pretend to be someone you're not? 
I feel really sad for whoever this person is and cross at myself for being so trusting of people.


----------



## langside (2 January 2012)

dominobrown said:



			Ah glad my intincts are still on track. There was another poster, who has since dissappeared, from the netherlands, with a grey WB mare who posted loads of matchy matchy stuff and had a very similar writing style. Showed some schooling/ competing posts etc, similar username but for the life of me I cant remember it. anyone else know who I mean?
		
Click to expand...

If you mean Four Seasons i'm pretty sure she's not fake having rode the mare & very kindly been put up for a few days 
either that or i was in some sort of Truman deception show  but going off some of these replys on this thread it just may have been the case


----------



## dominobrown (2 January 2012)

Yeh i have just found her and looked her up. She seems real, but I think it is why nobody posted on her threads in the beginning as she appeared shortly after the whole billy elliot thing. She has a lovely horse which goes very nicely.


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

tabithakat64 said:



			I wondered because I remember trying to look up her horse once and not being able to find anything.  I'm pleased she was genuine 

Click to expand...

Well, he is in Russia!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 January 2012)

Always Henesy said:



			I am very naive and gullible. 
It didn't even cross my mind that this was not genuine. I am 37 years old and I still like to see the good in everyone.
Why would you do this? Pretend to be someone you're not? 
I feel really sad for whoever this person is and cross at myself for being so trusting of people.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be. It's only cos someone has tried it before on here that everyone's radar started flashing!


----------



## Luci07 (2 January 2012)

Detectives.... Look at pic 21 as it has an official credit on it. Same photo later on has had it removed.


And oh god, I must remove this tattoo saying gullible on my forehead!


----------



## black_horse (2 January 2012)

taken from http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/riding-critique-*hides*-me-jeddah-21755/ by the user professing to own sendro:
"I agree with Jubilee Rose.

You look a bit tense yourself. You hands aspecially. Your horse might be stiff because of this. Also keep your head up, You may affect your riding without knowing it.
A few points to work on:

    The first pic is good. But, your horse may look relaxed, somewhere there you can also see that she is a bit stiff and looks like she's hanging slighty. Your horse is stepping neatly under, but not enough. Ride plenty of transitions. Some horses still don't want to step neatly under with their hindlegs once doing transitions, so, A little tip: Make a transition to canter. Once relaxed and listening, then ride in leg yield along the long side. Your horse should face the wall of the ring, and work at a gentle angleto the fence with a slight bend to the outside. On the left rein, the right hand should take a flexion while the right leg moves your horse along the fence. The outside hand can provide a half halt to balance your horse. Then, swap to travers on the next long side - maintain the angle in your horses body, but use the left hand and the left leg to create the new bend towards the centre of the arena, and thr right leg slightly behind the girth to keep the quarters moving over. Repeat on the other rein. But, remember to keep your weight on the leading leg.

Is this handy for you?
I don't know if your at this kind of stuff yet. But even for a level 1 rider it's quite handy.

Hope it helps..

Xx Kathleen

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-rid...itique-*hides*-me-jeddah-21755/#ixzz1iKPaJY00
"
		
Click to expand...

no i think i am being paranoid but wants sendros owner named roxana?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			no i think i am being paranoid but wants sendros owner named roxana?
		
Click to expand...

I think the rider and owner of Sendero is someone called Rautik.


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

I'm almost certain that a girl called Roxana is his owner / rider. I've contacted her on facebook and another side to ask her if it is her posting on here, so I'll let you know if she responds!


----------



## Lilyhead (2 January 2012)

Just to add to the confusion....!

http://www.equineonline.net/horseforum/search.php?searchid=424728 

Hope the link works!


----------



## Booboos (2 January 2012)

Sad to say the whole Sendero thread was too similar to the Billy Elliot rubbish, although BE was more convincing!

I'm off to ride my unicorn. He is pink with silver mane/tail and I am struggling to decide whether we should represent the UK, France or Greece at the Olympics. Carl has been on the phone all week begging me to save the UK team, but I don't know...


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

I've just been looking at that forum too, it is possible that he has been sold again since then though - the person claiming to be his owner there has a lot of details on her profile


----------



## MissTyc (2 January 2012)

Who Sendero is and whoever he belongs to, he seems to be an amazingly talented horse, living in several countries under several owners at the same time!


----------



## black_horse (2 January 2012)

MissTyc said:



			Who Sendero is and whoever he belongs to, he seems to be an amazingly talented horse, living in several countries under several owners at the same time!
		
Click to expand...

I know, and to think i am merely teaching mine to half pass


----------



## MissTyc (2 January 2012)

I wish any of my horses were good enough at anything that someone would want to use them to big themselves up ... instead people would respond with: _EUGH what are you doing?!_

There's a reason I don't post photos.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (2 January 2012)

Lilyhead said:



			Just to add to the confusion....!

http://www.equineonline.net/horseforum/search.php?searchid=424728 

Hope the link works!
		
Click to expand...

I swear that is not the same person in all the different pics with the different horses she owns the photos are in all different styles and the riders are different to me


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

A lady named Kathleen comes up frequently, she competes and is possibly a previous owner of Sendero. She has a website with various horses mentioned (including results); some of these horses are also mentioned on profiles on other forum websites. She is Dutch and in the Netherlands. Some of the activity on those forums is from 2009.

Might explain the different riders. Also, Kathleen is from a slightly different part of NL- couple of hours away from where Roxana is from.

I reckon a girl called Roxana *does* have the horse- I have been on her FB (stalker!) and on her Hyves page (..stalker!) and there are lots of pics of him on it. Hopefully she will respond soon, have messaged her. I suspect 'our' Roxana has nicked pictures from her pages- Roxana's fb page has some pics publicly viewable, quite a few of just her and some of the horse (mostly professional- maybe she has more unprofessional ones once you are her friend).


----------



## rowy (2 January 2012)

Just to confuse the situation a little further I found this:
http://forum.horse.com/tm.aspx?m=27960
and 
http://forum.horse.com/tm.aspx?m=27960&high=premiera+bridle

She also came onto equine-world forum for a bit selling the bridle but I just tried looking for the thread/ person and they have all magically gone. 

I dont know if they are the same person as the zjgeldians or whoever it is as it does look like a different person! She came on e-w long before she came on here and seems pretty real:
http://www.equine-world.co.uk/horse-forums/showthread.php?t=6705 

Not sure if this roxanna person is real tho :/


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

rowy said:



			Not sure if this roxanna person is real tho :/
		
Click to expand...

I think she is, I've seen her holiday snaps  But I think the Roxana on HHO is someone pretending to be her

Rowy, are you confusing the Billy thing with this? 

Roxana and Billy's owner (Ginny?) are not the same person


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

The girls in those pictures are different and each time they say it's them! Wtf


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

Cally, Ginny is who own(ed) Charlie Brown et al. She isn't the same person we are talking about here. Somebody came on here impersonating Ginny (Zijdeglans), we think she might now be impersonating the real Roxana.  It looks like the horse was previously owned by somebody who also posted on forums in 2009, again they are a different person.


----------



## rowy (2 January 2012)

Season's Bleatings said:



			I think she is, I've seen her holiday snaps  But I think the Roxana on HHO is someone pretending to be her

Rowy, are you confusing the Billy thing with this? 

Roxana and Billy's owner (Ginny?) are not the same person
		
Click to expand...

I thought someone earlier on the thread was saying that they thought someone was impersonating ginny and impersonating roxana and it could be the same person doing it in their holidays? From the evidence I would say the zgledians is a real person and that Roxana on HHO isnt the real Roxana. 

Lol this is hurting my brains !


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

rowy said:



			I thought someone earlier on the thread was saying that they thought someone was impersonating ginny and impersonating roxana and it could be the same person doing it in their holidays?
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it, it's the same person in every photo, I've seen various profiles on social networking sites belonging to the same girl. That's why I think the person on HHO is impersonating a real person called Roxana. Lizzie's post above explains the situation quite well


----------



## muddygreymare (2 January 2012)

Okay this is really confusing, but whoever this 'impersonator' is, is seriously weird. I feel sorry for the real Roxana!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2012)

According to this, the owner/rider is someone called Rautik? 

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...tik&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADRA_enGB425GB425&prmd=imvns


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

See also dressage results names http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...rch?q=sendro+rautik&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d

This is worth a look too http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...rch?q=sendro+rautik&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

Any dates for those dressage results?


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 January 2012)

I completely missed the Billy thing but have since read the thread...I became a a bit skeptical of the Sendero threads when I saw the 'Autumn pics' thread (sorry don't have link to hand) because of the fact that not only were they taken for a bridle advertising campaign, the girl pictured was clearly a professional model...so I wondered if she/someone was doing a bit of stealth advertising...but now you come to mention it, wasn't there some fancy bridle make involved in the Billy saga too?? The same make? Or am I now completely in conspiracy-theory la-la-land??!!! 
But I did also notice the whole thing was a bit 'aspirational' - someone asked her where she got her boots from and she was quick back with the answer...I know this does genuinely happen on threads but when I saw the 'modelling' type pix I began to suspect advertising-by-stealth quite frankly...
anyhoo, its keeping us all entertained, and the horse is flamin' gorgeous! Who wouldn't want to play 'fantasy stables' with him????


----------



## asyouwish (2 January 2012)

This is a very sad thread  I cant believe someone would pretend to be someone else and steal someone elses pictures or take pictures from a catalogue, or have I read that wrong?, to pretend to have this lovely horse.

I went back and read the thread in question and I think it is sad that so many people will now feel like idiots for defending the poster about the whole hat thing and plraising her horse and her riding.


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 January 2012)

those dressage results seem to be for a virtual competition


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

if not they have some very odd rider names!


----------



## amage (2 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			This is worth a look too http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...rch?q=sendro+rautik&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d

Click to expand...

is this not some fan's collection of pics.....fairly certain they do not own Presley Boy and a few of the others they have albums for!!


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

Santa_Claus said:



			those dressage results seem to be for a virtual competition 

Click to expand...

It also says from Czech to English in the translator? I thought he was in the Netherlands. Oh so confussing


----------



## rowy (2 January 2012)

NadoligLlawenMrWyllt said:



			But I did also notice the whole thing was a bit 'aspirational' - someone asked her where she got her boots from and she was quick back with the answer...I know this does genuinely happen on threads but when I saw the 'modelling' type pix I began to suspect advertising-by-stealth quite frankly...
anyhoo, its keeping us all entertained, and the horse is flamin' gorgeous! Who wouldn't want to play 'fantasy stables' with him???? 

Click to expand...

ermmm *cough* that was me *blushes*. 
To be honest I was surprised at how quickly she replied!


----------



## dominobrown (2 January 2012)

amage said:



			is this not some fan's collection of pics.....fairly certain they do not own Presley Boy and a few of the others they have albums for!!
		
Click to expand...

I think maybe they are photographer?? Maybe the orginal taker of the pictures?


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 January 2012)

i doubt that Domino to say it is unlikely would be putting it mildly


----------



## hest (2 January 2012)

Ye gads! 
I've just finally got round to joining the most excellent HHO forum in order to post my own query on another thread about calmers, and I have just stumbled upon this thread.
My learning curve is steep -  I didn't even understand properly what an internet troll was until I read all this. Now I think I geddit. Words fail me. Either Roxana is a very sad person or she having a right old laugh with her friends over this ........
But I did get some really useful help today about calmers for horses, so I'm not entirely put off joining the forum!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 January 2012)

rowy said:



			ermmm *cough* that was me *blushes*. 
To be honest I was surprised at how quickly she replied!
		
Click to expand...

No, fair enough - I was coveting them myself! In fact when she jumped back at you with the answer I did take a look to see how much they are!! And discovered, unsurprisingly that they are indeed 'aspirational' - ie out of my price-range!!!!! 
It would be a clever viral advertising method though..make someone seem envy-inducing then you feel like you want things they've got! Or maybe that's just sad ol' me !


----------



## Dotilas (2 January 2012)

But they aren't actually Petrie Polo boots, she was incorrect. PS has Petrie Polo Boots I think and they are different.


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

Sorry Hest - welcome! you get useful advice in here but occasional the odd nutcase pops up for our entertainment on a quiet monday night!


----------



## georgiegirl (2 January 2012)

im just completely shell shocked as to why on earth anyone would do this? I knew there were plenty of nutters in this world but jeeze......


----------



## Always Henesy (2 January 2012)

Where is Roxana?
If this was me I would have been straight on to this post.

Sadly it is looking quite likely that she is a troll. 

There are so many things that don't add up here.

I will stand by the fact that the horse is stunning and whoever owns him (Roxana/Kathleen/Winston Churchill/The Queen) is very lucky


----------



## Megan_T (2 January 2012)

Well, that's just seen off 35 minutes off my life  Reading and getting my head round all of this!

How sad it is when general numpties and average-joe's like us are put off posting pictures of our wonderful (but distinctly average  ) beasties for fear of some headcase stealing them and pretending that they're in the running for the 2012 GB Dressage Team?

What a very sad thing and thinking about it, probably not especially unusual. It's all too easy to hide behind the tinterweb and pretend to be someone you're not (I'm actually an incredibly successful underwear model but prefer not to boast about it, so pretend to be a 5"8, 11 stone, tree trunk thighed monster).

I'm sure she'll be back and as long as we keep up our little investigative team that we've got going on, more and more people will pick up on it quicker each time and she'll probably get bored. 

Now, I'm off to find some pictures of a nice hairy, coloured cob to pretend that it's mine....


----------



## Jesstickle (2 January 2012)

NadoligLlawenMrWyllt said:



			No, fair enough - I was coveting them myself! In fact when she jumped back at you with the answer I did take a look to see how much they are!! And discovered, unsurprisingly that they are indeed 'aspirational' - ie out of my price-range!!!!! 

Click to expand...

They're nice but not £400 pound nice. Who spends that on boots ?! 

She may be the biggest troll in the world but the horse is stunning so I'm still glad she popped by


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 January 2012)

Dotilas said:



			But they aren't actually Petrie Polo boots, she was incorrect. PS has Petrie Polo Boots I think and they are different.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I did wonder - the ones I saw seemed to have a zip up the front, but the ones in the pic didn't (well, I couldn't see them anyway)
More intrigue....so, anyone back to work tomorrow???!!!!!


----------



## hest (2 January 2012)

CallyH: Tks for the welcome. You sound normal at least!! I am so glad to hear that this isn't the usual Monday night discussion. Blimey, top that though...... 

But saddo that I am, I too had clocked 'Roxana's' gawjus boots and established by a simple Google search that they weren't what she said they were......

This whole forum is so addictive! I have a load of washing to do, a husband to pay some attention to and a phone call to make, and instead I have just managed to spend an hour (plus) on the H&H  forum discovering useful info on calmers and some less useful info on mad people. I think I need to deregister quickly before it takes over my life!


----------



## JustKickOn (2 January 2012)

Dotilas said:



			But they aren't actually Petrie Polo boots, she was incorrect. PS has Petrie Polo Boots I think and they are different.
		
Click to expand...

I just googled this boot to see what they were like, and found this via google images...

Go to post #7
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426163

Ironic that Zij. and Roxana both have the same boots..??


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 January 2012)

jesstinsel said:



			They're nice but not £400 pound nice. Who spends that on boots ?! 

She may be the biggest troll in the world but the horse is stunning so I'm still glad she popped by 

Click to expand...

Haha, exactly, you could get a horse for the same money in certain parts!!

And yes, I don't think anyone should feel bad that they admired the beautiful horse or responded to her threads...he is amazing


----------



## MrsMozart (2 January 2012)

hest said:



			CallyH: Tks for the welcome. You sound normal at least!! I am so glad to hear that this isn't the usual Monday night discussion. Blimey, top that though...... 

But saddo that I am, I too had clocked 'Roxana's' gawjus boots and established by a simple Google search that they weren't what she said they were......

This whole forum is so addictive! I have a load of washing to do, a husband to pay some attention to and a phone call to make, and instead I have just managed to spend an hour (plus) on the H&H  forum discovering useful info on calmers and some less useful info on mad people. I think I need to deregister quickly before it takes over my life!
		
Click to expand...


Too late m'duck, too late


----------



## Jesstickle (2 January 2012)

hest said:



			CallyH: Tks for the welcome. You sound normal at least!! I am so glad to hear that this isn't the usual Monday night discussion. Blimey, top that though...... 

But saddo that I am, I too had clocked 'Roxana's' gawjus boots and established by a simple Google search that they weren't what she said they were......

This whole forum is so addictive! I have a load of washing to do, a husband to pay some attention to and a phone call to make, and instead I have just managed to spend an hour (plus) on the H&H  forum discovering useful info on calmers and some less useful info on mad people. I think I need to deregister quickly before it takes over my life!
		
Click to expand...

You can't deregister! Mwah ha ha. You have to have your account deleted if you want to go away!

Just so you know


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2012)

RiderLizzie said:



			I just googled this boot to see what they were like, and found this via google images...

Go to post #7
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426163

Ironic that Zij. and Roxana both have the same boots..??
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it, I knew I'd seen a video of the girl riding either the Chestnut or the Haffie wearing those boots.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2012)

hest said:



			CallyH: Tks for the welcome. You sound normal at least!! I am so glad to hear that this isn't the usual Monday night discussion. Blimey, top that though...... 

But saddo that I am, I too had clocked 'Roxana's' gawjus boots and established by a simple Google search that they weren't what she said they were......

This whole forum is so addictive! I have a load of washing to do, a husband to pay some attention to and a phone call to make, and instead I have just managed to spend an hour (plus) on the H&H  forum discovering useful info on calmers and some less useful info on mad people. I think I need to deregister quickly before it takes over my life!
		
Click to expand...

As Mrs M says, its too late. You belong to us now. Unless of course you happen to own a PRE stallion and happen to be incredibly beautiful....


----------



## Megan_T (2 January 2012)

Oh my days, please don't confuse me with all this talk of boots!

I've just spent another 30minutes finding my ideal horse to cybernap - now you're telling me I have to find some fancy boots too just to add to the effect? Lordy, this is getting difficult. I don't know how this girl does it


----------



## hest (2 January 2012)

Oh nooooo! Why didn't anyone warn me that this forum is so addictive!
Obviously now since joining this wretchedly addictive forum my children are going to go feral, my husband will grow thin and our horses and ponies get fat, hairy and lazy? (Please note the order of dependents, husband should feel honoured to rank above ponies...) 

It's all Roxana's fault because there is clearly slightly sick fascination in this thread.


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

oh my god shall I PM this roxanna and just ask if shes a nutcase politley?


----------



## hest (2 January 2012)

Horserider: LOL how did you guess! It goes without saying that I am a stunningly beautiful 22 year old who owns a divine stallion I do dressage on (just for fun, mind). Actually, I need to come clean now - I am the real Roxana!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (2 January 2012)

I'm a bit gutted it was all fake.

So (because I can't be bothered to read the whole thread) is the girl in the pics riding actually the owner IRL?


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 January 2012)

hest said:



			Horserider: LOL how did you guess! It goes without saying that I am a stunningly beautiful 22 year old who owns a divine stallion I do dressage on (just for fun, mind). Actually, I need to come clean now - I am the real Roxana! 

Click to expand...

I knew it - I thought you were too good to be true, popping up as a new member on this thread, pretending to look for advice about calmers!!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (2 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			oh my god shall I PM this roxanna and just ask if shes a nutcase politley?
		
Click to expand...


Is that the sort of question one can ask politely...?


----------



## kirstyhen (2 January 2012)

She said they were Petrie Polo Boots didn't she? You can see the little P at the top of the boots if you look closely, I think they just have the extended fastening, so look slightly different to the standard ones. 

TBH the photos look like an Advert for Anky items to me, the girl is decked out in Anky, as is the horse and she's wearing Petrie boots, which make an Anky boot.


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Is that the sort of question one can ask politely...? 

Click to expand...

Yes!! Ill word it well? something like look just tell us the bloody truth you wierdo!


----------



## Mithras (2 January 2012)

The original name, Zijdeglans, is a type of paint finish!  Thats what it means in Dutch.  It is a type of satin, glossy paint which gives a subtle sheen to whatever it covers.  Quite apt really...


----------



## hest (2 January 2012)

NadoligLlawenMrWyllt said:



			I knew it - I thought you were too good to be true, popping up as a new member on this thread, pretending to look for advice about calmers!!!! 

Click to expand...

Hahaha, shucks, my cover is blown. Well, what I can't tell you about Petrie boots just simply isn't worth knowing.

Seriously - I am so glad I've joined the HHO forum.  But no more Roxanas please. I can't handle it - I'm too long in the tooth for online Horse and Hound skullduggery.


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

Ive messaged her and even wished her a happy new year  we await the response!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 January 2012)

Ok, I've just done something fairly tragic and have new evidence to report...I searched the threads for 'Sendero' and on virtually all of 'Roxana's' posts - she mentions some kind of product - like the bridle she got for christmas (funny, her horse advertises bridles!), the boots, a supplement...the fact that she wants to promote him for stud - and get, this the fact that she wants to start competing in 2012 - did she not tell us she was against competing???!!!
I reckon this is just a PR company stunt to stealth advertise a multitude of horse-related products and is probably done all the time...
Poor horse...hope he gets paid well!!!!


----------



## black_horse (2 January 2012)

Its terrible people steal pictures of horses and pretend they own them...


on another note i just purchased a 3 year old horse 






do you like him? Ill be doing GP tomorrow


----------



## MrsMozart (2 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Yes!! Ill word it well? something like look just tell us the bloody truth you wierdo!
		
Click to expand...

Yup . That should do nicely


----------



## MrsMozart (2 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Its terrible people steal pictures of horses and pretend they own them...


on another note i just purchased a 3 year old horse 






do you like him? Ill be doing GP tomorrow
		
Click to expand...



Oi! That's mine! And he's two and that's me riding him (I needed a shave that day...).


----------



## JustKickOn (2 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Its terrible people steal pictures of horses and pretend they own them...


on another note i just purchased a 3 year old horse 






do you like him? Ill be doing GP tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a sex change for Christmas!?


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

NadoligLlawenMrWyllt said:



			Ok, I've just done something fairly tragic and have new evidence to report...I searched the threads for 'Sendero' and on virtually all of 'Roxana's' posts - she mentions some kind of product - like the bridle she got for christmas (funny, her horse advertises bridles!), the boots, a supplement...the fact that she wants to promote him for stud - and get, this the fact that she wants to start competing in 2012 - did she not tell us she was against competing???!!!
I reckon this is just a PR company stunt to stealth advertise a multitude of horse-related products and is probably done all the time...
Poor horse...hope he gets paid well!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What she said was she didnt like the politics of competing and but would consider it again i think. That was in picture gallery a couple of days ago wasnt it?


----------



## black_horse (2 January 2012)

RiderLizzie said:



			Did you get a sex change for Christmas!? 

Click to expand...

HAHA yes, thank you for noticing  I got some petri boots too....


----------



## Suzie86 (2 January 2012)

I love a scandal! This is great!!!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			What she said was she didnt like the politics of competing and but would consider it again i think. That was in picture gallery a couple of days ago wasnt it?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes maybe, I think I'm just getting carried away now... mind you, it's kind of hard not to on this thread!! ....****steps firmly away from the laptop*** (secretly planning to pop back in the morning!!)


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

I know all the other super slueths have dissapeared tonight!  Wheres the HHO CSI team gone?


----------



## jalapeno (2 January 2012)

hest is also the Norwegian word for horse... :O


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 January 2012)

jalapeno said:



			hest is also the Norwegian word for horse... :O
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo, you can defo join in. I like what you're doing there!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2012)

jalapeno said:



			hest is also the Norwegian word for horse... :O
		
Click to expand...

OMG, we're going global !

So far the Sendero trail has taken us to the USA (horse forum), Spain, Czech Rep and The Netherlands.

HHO CSI knows no bounds.


----------



## liveryblues (2 January 2012)

I have acquainted myself with this whole identity fraud thingy today... however the last few pages have really made me chuckle 

HHO horseland yard, fraud squad lol


----------



## hest (2 January 2012)

jalapeno said:



			hest is also the Norwegian word for horse... :O
		
Click to expand...

Rats! Rumbled again. Not only has my cover as Roxana been blown, but I am also half Danish and I thought 'hest' (the Danish for horse) was quite an oblique and cunning moniker, but clearly not clever enough for the shrewd HHO brigade! 

Have just sat and explained the whole HHO forum to my poor and very long suffering non-horsey husband. He was spared no detail - how the site works, the very useful valerian/calmer info I have found, and I finished it off by the intriguing Roxana saga. My husband has now run away into the sitting room. I don't understand why he is not as gripped by this forum as I am


----------



## coss (2 January 2012)

hest said:



			Rats! Rumbled again. Not only has my cover as Roxana been blown, but I am also half Danish and I thought 'hest' (the Danish for horse) was quite an oblique and cunning moniker, but clearly not clever enough for the shrewd HHO brigade! 

Have just sat and explained the whole HHO forum to my poor and very long suffering non-horsey husband. He was spared no detail - how the site works, the very useful valerian/calmer info I have found, and I finished it off by the intriguing Roxana saga. My husband has now run away into the sitting room. I don't understand why he is not as gripped by this forum as I am 

Click to expand...

LMAO - you are most definitely not allowed to leave


----------



## jumbyjack (2 January 2012)

This has been the most entertaining and confusing thread ever! I've followed all the back thread links and read pages and pages of amazing detective work, most excellent stuff by the Troll Spotters but boy do I have a headache now! 

Beautiful horse wherever he is!


----------



## liveryblues (2 January 2012)

hest said:



			. My husband has now run away into the sitting room. I don't understand why he is not as gripped by this forum as I am 

Click to expand...

I deduce that being  a non horsey OH he would not understand that on approaching our equine friends and rubbing our faces into that wonderful mane, we become  intoxicated  by the aroma of "horse" and take leave of our senses  ( some way more than others mind  )


----------



## rhino (2 January 2012)

*wonders if she should dig out any of the other classic troll threads (fake death anyone?!) to entertain Hest*

Welcome to the forum, we're not *all* complete nutters!


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

No responses so far to my various badgering on other social networking sites   asked her if she is a member on here. Anyway, boring, no response. She's not been online on the Dutch horsy forum since Boxing Day.

Hi Rhino! Maybe you could show us a pic of your shiny new black horse?


----------



## millreef (2 January 2012)

Went to bed when this was about 8 pages long and woke up for first day of work to find you're all still at it!   Perhaps as the tradition in Holland on "second day" is to blow away the spirits that's exactly what happened to our naughty little troll???


----------



## rhino (2 January 2012)

Season's Bleatings said:



			Hi Rhino! Maybe you could show us a pic of your shiny new black horse? 

Click to expand...

But I don't have a shiny new black horse  





















I have a grey one





What do you think of him?


----------



## CalllyH (2 January 2012)

Ohhh he's just lovely. Does he fly too? I need to go to bed but this is making me laugh alot. 

Roxana was last online here on new years eve I think. Just before she was outed.


----------



## SpruceRI (2 January 2012)

hest said:



			Rats! Rumbled again. Not only has my cover as Roxana been blown, but I am also half Danish and I thought 'hest' (the Danish for horse) was quite an oblique and cunning moniker, but clearly not clever enough for the shrewd HHO brigade! 

Have just sat and explained the whole HHO forum to my poor and very long suffering non-horsey husband. He was spared no detail - how the site works, the very useful valerian/calmer info I have found, and I finished it off by the intriguing Roxana saga. My husband has now run away into the sitting room. I don't understand why he is not as gripped by this forum as I am 

Click to expand...

Just to make your HHO viewing complete, you should read one of the threads on what one should wear.... will keep you entertained for hours.   Try this one: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=497253&page=81&highlight=underwear

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sheep (2 January 2012)

rhino said:



			But I don't have a shiny new black horse  
















I have a grey one





What do you think of him?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry! I thought you'd bought this one.







Maybe it was JFTD who went to see him.


----------



## rhino (2 January 2012)

SpruceRI said:



			Just to make your HHO viewing complete, you should read one of the threads on what one should wear.... will keep you entertained for hours.   Try this one: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=497253&page=81&highlight=underwear

Click to expand...

  May want to start that one from the beginning, it's a test of endurance


----------



## mutley75 (3 January 2012)

its nuts, she makes two posts about using chifneys, puts a couple of photos up and that warrants 18,000 views and 180 replies arguing if she is for real!


----------



## CalllyH (3 January 2012)

Oh no I'd been ignoring that riding clothes for men thread as it looked a boring title. I had no idea it had got interesting. Why have I opened it now!


----------



## SwingHorse (3 January 2012)

horserider said:



			As Mrs M says, its too late. You belong to us now. Unless of course you happen to own a PRE stallion and happen to be incredibly beautiful....
		
Click to expand...

Well, I've got the PRE stallions down, and I'm foreign, but with a newborn baby not so much the beautiful. Oh faithful HHO please let me remain


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

SwingHorse said:



			Well, I've got the PRE stallions down, and I'm foreign, but with a newborn baby not so much the beautiful. Oh faithful HHO please let me remain 

Click to expand...

  Which bridle do you use? And which boots?


----------



## SwingHorse (3 January 2012)

rhino said:



  Which bridle do you use? And which boots?
		
Click to expand...


Western bosals most of the time, and boots held together with tape. Don't think I fit the frame on this one


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

SwingHorse said:



			Western bosals most of the time, and boots held together with tape. Don't think I fit the frame on this one 

Click to expand...

Hmm we may let you off then......









For now......................


----------



## Shantara (3 January 2012)

Not read much of this thread and I have no idea what's going on really...but I've been impersonated on the internet and it's really creepy D: 
It was on deviantART...two things let them down. My real name is not Annie and I don't live in Poland, everything else was there, though :O
..not 19 either!!

I can see why someone would want to say they own that horse...but who the hell would want to be me?! They stole my rubbish art  I have much better!
http://sexyember123.deviantart.com/ Even got my photo on there  creepy!!


----------



## Lyle (3 January 2012)

*wanders into thread* 
blinks
*wanders out wondering what just happened*


----------



## PucciNPoni (3 January 2012)

hest said:



			Rats! Rumbled again. Not only has my cover as Roxana been blown, but I am also half Danish and I thought 'hest' (the Danish for horse) was quite an oblique and cunning moniker, but clearly not clever enough for the shrewd HHO brigade! 

Have just sat and explained the whole HHO forum to my poor and very long suffering non-horsey husband. He was spared no detail - how the site works, the very useful valerian/calmer info I have found, and I finished it off by the intriguing Roxana saga. My husband has now run away into the sitting room. I don't understand why he is not as gripped by this forum as I am 

Click to expand...

LOL, by the time yo're done with him he'll be beggin for the calmer you just acquired!


----------



## Nollaig Shona (3 January 2012)

rhino said:



			*wonders if she should dig out any of the other classic troll threads (fake death anyone?!) to entertain Hest*
		
Click to expand...

Was there one of them on here as well?!  They seem to be very popular threads all over the internet!


----------



## Sparkles (3 January 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/sendero2004/feed


Dunno if that's been posted yet.

Love the horse, whoever he belongs to!


----------



## LizzieJ (3 January 2012)

Yes, it was a fake nasty rta that has made everyone much more suspicious and I don't remember the fake death getting very far off the ground.


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 January 2012)

Romax said:



			As did I.
Also, notice that they both post an inordinate amount of photos, but only the pro ones, none in the barn, tacking up, or looking scruffy.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite true - she did if I recall correctly post up a 'muddy pic' of him


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 January 2012)

ARGH how confusing!

So the sendero thread of 'meet my PRE stallion' was FAKE?! 

yes it has taken me a while to catch on..


----------



## mik (3 January 2012)

Saint_Knickerless said:



			Its terrible people steal pictures of horses and pretend they own them...


on another note i just purchased a 3 year old horse 






do you like him? Ill be doing GP tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

 can I have the rider?


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 January 2012)

Eeyore.1 said:



			Whether she is real or a fake, I am still drooling over the photos of the gorgeous horse.    

Click to expand...

^^ This


----------



## mik (3 January 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



http://www.youtube.com/user/sendero2004/feed


Dunno if that's been posted yet.

Love the horse, whoever he belongs to!
		
Click to expand...

Guardadamas is the horse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBFVeBSYCwQ was competing here at montenmedio in the moonlight dressage tour in 2009. He is from the stud mentioned above.
http://www.dehesacabezarubia.com/in...&catid=94:ultimas-noticias&Itemid=108&lang=en
http://www.dehesacabezarubia.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=83&Itemid=149&lang=en here he is.
http://mobile.casttv.com/video/nyhbk7/guardadamas-de-dehesa-de-cabeza-rubia-video
She doesn't say his breeding or the yeguada does she?


----------



## rhino (3 January 2012)

mik said:



			She doesn't say his breeding or the yeguada does she?
		
Click to expand...

I assumed he was bred here
http://www.noblezarociera.com/
from his name, nothing to help on the website though.

It looks like there were also earlier videos (2009) on youtube although they have been deleted:
http://v.mcomet.com/detail/3662133/


----------



## ace87 (3 January 2012)

Popped on to HHO this mornign to have a quick browse.... has taken me allll morning to get up to speed! 
Blinkin' 'Eck! 
Now need to lie down feeling V dizzy and brain about to explode. Someone do a summary thread once the HHO branch of the CID have exhausted their investigations


----------



## MandyMoo (3 January 2012)

Season's Bleatings said:



			Oh, sorry! I thought you'd bought this one.







Maybe it was JFTD who went to see him.
		
Click to expand...


hahahahahaa!!! this thread does make me laugh!!!!


----------



## cloisterchalice (3 January 2012)

wow this is a thread and a half .. I went right back to the original Billy Elliot and worked forwards.. took forever.  However this does seem to set my professional life's alarm bells ringing, this seems to be more than just a schoolgirl prank / fantasy land.  there is a real hint towards  Stolen Identity, and Copyright breach.  Just because its not proven yet that there was any financial gain being made does not mean that this is part of an elaborate hoax preparing history and gravitas to this person.  It may also not be a female or one person.  Has anyone checked out the professional photographers' sites and contacted them ? Firstly they will know who the original work was done for and secondly probably very interested in the copyright breach. I dont think the fact that someone has only professional pics is an indicator of a troll but then the whole story of the pics are backed up by inconsitencies and there arent many Professionals that have the date on their camera's set incorrectly (ref age of said horse!) and interestingly not posting back defending themselves.  Very clever and I bet there are many many ipd addresses and the only thing in Nl is their bank account or will kiss a decaying bear's derriere.


----------



## flower08 (3 January 2012)

ace87 said:



			Popped on to HHO this mornign to have a quick browse.... has taken me allll morning to get up to speed! 
Blinkin' 'Eck! 
Now need to lie down feeling V dizzy and brain about to explode. Someone do a summary thread once the HHO branch of the CID have exhausted their investigations 

Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^
this


----------



## Sheep (3 January 2012)

Okay just noticed something that definitely, 100% confirms that 'our' Roxana is a dirty rotten liar- in the 'Meet my PRE..' thread, she claims to have had him since he was two and half. We know from previous digging that Kathleen van Winden had him as recently as 2009 when he would've been 4 or 5.


----------



## imr (3 January 2012)

Had totally missed the whole Billy Elliott thing the first time, now done a marathon read of this thread and that one.  OMG. 

Seriously creepy and weird thing to do...


----------



## Jenni_ (3 January 2012)

Hi this is MI5 Super Intendent Jennifer Caw here - I've been lurking on here for a few Years and set this whole thing up.

As you are all a cynical, suspecting bunch, who took it upon themselves to investigate this matter- and come up with some fantastic theories- I am pleased to offer you all a job as secret agents.

Starting salary is £100,000 + bonus. You will all have to drive Aston martins, and your horses will be put into witness protection at some sort of 5* livery establishment with their own personal groom, who is really a bodyguard ( i will try to provide a hunky, tall dark and handsome specimen for everyone - pm me with preferences)

Your families will also be put into whatever kind of care you please. 

Thanks


----------



## Beausmate (3 January 2012)

Blimey!  That's just lost me a couple of hours off my day.  Curiouser and curiouser, guess some people are just desperate for admiration.  I don't get it myself, just had to move to a secret address in order to rid myself of all my adoring fans, plus, I was becoming concerned for the safety of my Totilas clone.  Don't worry though, I've sent him off to stay with his friend Sea The Stars.

There's more than one Sendero too methinks.  Must be hard to find that many pics of the same horse though.


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Sorry guys. It woulsd appear that Roxanna is not the only imposter. This is in fact me on MY horse. As you can see I'm wearing Konig boots. Pikeur jods. Top by Pri-mani. Saddle by Wintec and Bridle off Ebay. As you can see I've got a very flexible waist.......   I would not advise people to copy me and ride without a hat regardless of how many photographers / makeup artists are around. (no photos were harmed in the making of this post)


----------



## Jenni_ (3 January 2012)

Hahahahahagahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Nollaig Shona (3 January 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Yes, it was a fake nasty rta that has made everyone much more suspicious and I don't remember the fake death getting very far off the ground.
		
Click to expand...

That's sick 

Although I did see a thread on a board years ago about someone having died, and it was quickly confirmed as true.


I knew a kid years ago who said she'd an aunt who was a famous showjumper but she wasn't allowed to tell anyone who she was or anything because she didn't want hoards of kids turning up at her yard.  Never did find out if she was just acting the maggot or telling the truth!


----------



## mik (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Sorry guys. It woulsd appear that Roxanna is not the only imposter. This is in fact me on MY horse. As you can see I'm wearing Konig boots. Pikeur jods. Top by Pri-mani. Saddle by Wintec and Bridle off Ebay. As you can see I've got a very flexible waist.......   I would not advise people to copy me and ride without a hat regardless of how many photographers / makeup artists are around. (no photos were harmed in the making of this post)  









Click to expand...

May I ask exactly HOW and with What are you holding the reins?


----------



## Apercrumbie (3 January 2012)

mik said:



			May I ask exactly HOW and with What are you holding the reins?
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean that you can't ride a grand prix test on a massive, muscled and fizzy nutjob warmblood without reins?  Someone needs a few lessons....


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Don't need reins, I do it all by weight distribution using my cute little butt ! Don't you know nuffink ???


----------



## mik (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Don't need reins, I do it all by weight distribution using my cute little butt ! Don't you know nuffink ???
		
Click to expand...

Then why are there reins on the bridle, I think you might be fibbing here???
PMSL


----------



## ABC (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Sorry guys. It woulsd appear that Roxanna is not the only imposter. This is in fact me on MY horse. As you can see I'm wearing Konig boots. Pikeur jods. Top by Pri-mani. Saddle by Wintec and Bridle off Ebay. As you can see I've got a very flexible waist.......   I would not advise people to copy me and ride without a hat regardless of how many photographers / makeup artists are around. (no photos were harmed in the making of this post)  









Click to expand...

Loving it!!


----------



## albeg (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Sorry guys. It woulsd appear that Roxanna is not the only imposter. This is in fact me on MY horse. As you can see I'm wearing Konig boots. Pikeur jods. Top by Pri-mani. Saddle by Wintec and Bridle off Ebay. As you can see I've got a very flexible waist.......   I would not advise people to copy me and ride without a hat regardless of how many photographers / makeup artists are around. (no photos were harmed in the making of this post)  









Click to expand...




carefreegirl said:



			Don't need reins, I do it all by weight distribution using my cute little butt ! Don't you know nuffink ???
		
Click to expand...

I was a bit suspicious initially, thought it might be a photoshop job, and that you were trolling, but after close inspection, and your convincing comment about not needing reins, I have deduced that the picture is real, and that you are telling the truth.


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

mik said:



			Then why are there reins on the bridle, I think you might be fibbing here???
PMSL
		
Click to expand...

A) Because they came with the bridle 

            &

B) How else would ones groom hold ones beast when I'VE finished riding him (reinless)  ?


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

ailbheg said:



			I was a bit suspicious initially, thought it might be a photoshop job, and that you were trolling, but after close inspection, and your convincing comment about not needing reins, I have deduced that the picture is real, and that you are telling the truth. 

Click to expand...

Thankyou, as you can tell from the picture that isn't me it's quite clearly been photoshopped as the quality is no where near as good as my ORIGINAL.


----------



## mik (3 January 2012)

Ah ha! So you have a groom...  Posh chick then.
But you haven't told us the make of the bridle, your saddle and bra yet!


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Mik Mik Mik..... Says saddle is by Wintec and bridle from eBay, very good postage rate from India too ! My bra ??? Not sure as the label has faded from White (probably) to a shade of grey like the rest of it. Just for you - knickers size 10, wide leg £3.50 for 5 pairs from Asda...


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

And just incase, unlike the 'bear with me' thread in NL they are my own....... (Dash of CR's to NL to see what I'm on about)


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

I hate to be the bear of bad news but i have found this damning evident that carefree girl is infact, a troll







She must have photoshopped the image to make it look liek her :/


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

That is so hurtful but uncannily life like.....


----------



## CalllyH (3 January 2012)

Ha ha this is amazing! Good work ladies!


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			That is so hurtful but uncannily life like.....
		
Click to expand...


I think its the beard


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Bugger, thought I'd done my jodphurs zip up......


----------



## CalllyH (3 January 2012)

She's not replied to my lovely pm yet either


----------



## Vickijay (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Sorry guys. It woulsd appear that Roxanna is not the only imposter. This is in fact me on MY horse. As you can see I'm wearing Konig boots. Pikeur jods. Top by Pri-mani. Saddle by Wintec and Bridle off Ebay. As you can see I've got a very flexible waist.......   I would not advise people to copy me and ride without a hat regardless of how many photographers / makeup artists are around. (no photos were harmed in the making of this post)  









Click to expand...




ailbheg said:



			I was a bit suspicious initially, thought it might be a photoshop job, and that you were trolling, but after close inspection, and your convincing comment about not needing reins, I have deduced that the picture is real, and that you are telling the truth. 

Click to expand...




carefreegirl said:



			A) Because they came with the bridle 

            &

B) How else would ones groom hold ones beast when I'VE finished riding him (reinless)  ?

Click to expand...

Mwahahahahahahahhahahahaaaaa. You have cheered me up lots with your backwards, reinless riding pics. 

I shall ride my boring tb, bu**er I mean my amazing PSG, advanced event, grade a, grand national winning, jousting, vaulting, polo playing, horse balling, endurancing, film star, saddle and bridle modelling horse that way tomorrow!!

I'll post pics (if I can google some good ones!)


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Vickijay, I too have a multi talented TB, just on this occasion I chose to ride my 2nd string......


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 January 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Yes, it was a fake nasty rta that has made everyone much more suspicious and I don't remember the fake death getting very far off the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Talking of fake deaths...

A murder occured in the states through a popular Star Trek forum a few years ago.

Whats happened on here is nothing compared to what was going on over there!

This particular poster was stalked and killed.

I didn't believe it at the time, but a friend over there I used to converse with, and now has become a very dear friend....filled me in with the truth.

By all accounts, it did happen, and this woman was killed in her apartment due to some crazed forum member.

Another major scandal was a 'woman' was found to be a bloke who was out stalking others, he used pictures of models and was rumbled by a perfectly innocent poster who was an expert in Photoshop....I WAS a prolific poster, not for a while now!

I haven't been back to the forum since!


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

And there was me trying to lighten the mood.........


----------



## black_horse (3 January 2012)

CalllyH said:



			She's not replied to my lovely pm yet either 

Click to expand...

I messaged the 'real owner' on facebook...no reply there either


----------



## Goldenstar (3 January 2012)

hest said:



			Rats! Rumbled again. Not only has my cover as Roxana been blown, but I am also half Danish and I thought 'hest' (the Danish for horse) was quite an oblique and cunning moniker, but clearly not clever enough for the shrewd HHO brigade! 

Have just sat and explained the whole HHO forum to my poor and very long suffering non-horsey husband. He was spared no detail - how the site works, the very useful valerian/calmer info I have found, and I finished it off by the intriguing Roxana saga. My husband has now run away into the sitting room. I don't understand why he is not as gripped by this forum as I am 

Click to expand...

having just dipped into this thread( post holiday housework is soooooo boring ) I think you are perhaps lucky that he only ran as far as the sitting room.


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			And there was me trying to lighten the mood.........
		
Click to expand...



Hahaha!

....BUT to be serious, this is why some people need to be a little more cautious with info they impart...and to often take some things with a pinch of salt.

At the end of the day, if something seems too good to be true, it often is.


----------



## hest (3 January 2012)

mik said:



			can I have the rider?
		
Click to expand...

MILK: The horse, yes please, but eurrrrgh, you can keep the rider. He's a bit too "Simon Cowell-esque" for me. I thinks it's the puffed-out torso and flat back of his head that puts me off (if you know what I mean).

As a fresher-newbie to HHO, I am still having a HUGE laugh over the latter section of this "Roxana" thread. But it is all so hopeless ! I have 20 gazillion pine needles to remove from my house, ornate tinsel decoration to take down from the ponies' stables, not to mention three school bags for v. reluctant back-to-school children to prepare for tomorrow, and yet all I can do is plonk myself firmly in front of my mincepie-encrusted, aged laptop in order to catch up on the last 24 hours of this thread! 

Stop making this topic so amusing, you wretched people! It's a bit wrong that cyber-identity theft should be causing so much amusement!


----------



## mik (3 January 2012)

Ah but I want him so he can give me lessons, I have no other interest I am afraid, and neither would he.


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Hest - think of it as 'me time'. There, you guilt has gone in an instance. Sod the kids, by the time they leave school there won't be any jobs for them anyway. Pah ! Educashons for looosers.


----------



## hest (3 January 2012)

mik said:



			Ah but I want him so he can give me lessons, I have no other interest I am afraid, and neither would he. 


Click to expand...

Hahaha, even if you are only interested in him for training purposes, he still might say to you: "Mik, you made that 20 metre circle your own...."


----------



## Jesstickle (3 January 2012)

You're all quite mad! I am the only sane one left


----------



## albeg (3 January 2012)

jesstinsel said:



			You're all quite mad! I am the only sane one left  

Click to expand...

Sorry jess:


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Jesstinsel - bold statement from a TB owner ?


----------



## Jesstickle (3 January 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Jesstinsel - bold statement from a TB owner ?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's probably a bold statement full stop for anyone who 'knows' me on here!

It's knee is still massive you'll be pleased to hear. I really am going to turn her into a slug soon


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 January 2012)

Lol


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (3 January 2012)

Wow just wow. I've read this and pretty much all it's attachments, I can't believe that this is happened - I really liked the horse as well! Makes sense why she didn't reply to my pm now!


----------



## liveryblues (3 January 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			Hi this is MI5 Super Intendent Jennifer Caw here - I've been lurking on here for a few Years and set this whole thing up.

As you are all a cynical, suspecting bunch, who took it upon themselves to investigate this matter- and come up with some fantastic theories- I am pleased to offer you all a job as secret agents.

Starting salary is £100,000 + bonus. You will all have to drive Aston martins, and your horses will be put into witness protection at some sort of 5* livery establishment with their own personal groom, who is really a bodyguard ( i will try to provide a hunky, tall dark and handsome specimen for everyone - pm me with preferences)

Your families will also be put into whatever kind of care you please. 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I must confess on reading the very last line of this comment I had a slightly selfish day dream of full day care for kids, residential care for parents and who cares for OH... leaving me all day with my very expensive horses bought with my huge cyber pay  packet 

Is that so wrong lol?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 January 2012)

liveryblues said:



			I must confess on reading the very last line of this comment I had a slightly selfish day dream of full day care for kids, residential care for parents and who cares for OH... leaving me all day with my very expensive horses bought with my huge cyber pay  packet 

Is that so wrong lol?
		
Click to expand...

No, it sounds wonderful. Any old looney bin will do for my lot.


----------



## Romax (4 January 2012)

Just in case anyone still doubts 'Roxana's' deception, the original poster of Sendero's pictures on Bokt says...
"i don´t used the forum of horse and hound 
so i have no idea what to do about this.

greets"


----------



## rhino (4 January 2012)

Romax said:



			Just in case anyone still doubts 'Roxana's' deception, the original poster of Sendero's pictures on Bokt says...
"i don´t used the forum of horse and hound 
so i have no idea what to do about this.

greets"
		
Click to expand...

No surprises there then. Sadly I don't think there is much she can do either


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 January 2012)

Well, at least the deception was uncovered by HHO sleuths which gave the real owner the credit for her beautiful horse.
 Its also nice to know that the pictures caused similar admiration (17 pages worth ) on the Bokt forum.


----------



## Renvers (4 January 2012)

I am impressed with the sleuths on here - when the Sherlock episode based on this investigation is screened I hope you all get a credit 

Mind boggles that anyone would 'do a Roxana' - all the time spent finding pics and stalking the sites in question could have been spent on a horse learning to ride like that... afterall thats what i did but i am not telling you were all the pics are, just in case...


----------



## hest (4 January 2012)

Annielusian said:



			Not read much of this thread and I have no idea what's going on really...but I've been impersonated on the internet and it's really creepy D: 
It was on deviantART...two things let them down. My real name is not Annie and I don't live in Poland, everything else was there, though :O
..not 19 either!!

I can see why someone would want to say they own that horse...but who the hell would want to be me?! They stole my rubbish art  I have much better!
http://sexyember123.deviantart.com/ Even got my photo on there  creepy!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm only just keeping up with all this (who needs Eastenders). 

But what is slightly odd is that Annielusian says that her identity was stolen on Deviantart. Well, if you go on that website, there are also on it at least 3 pictures of Sendero and the real model Roxana http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=sendero&order=9&offset=120#/d2qix2p

Am I just being spectacularly dense and just don't understand that the world and his wife puts their photos and artwork on deviantart (I am not familiar with the site), or is this more than a coincidence? Bearing in mind Annielusian is horsey and that may be her artwork is horsey (?), could her identity thief and "Roxana" be one and the same? Or am I just getting totally carried away with all this and should just get back to my housework?


----------



## Sol (7 January 2012)

hest said:



			I'm only just keeping up with all this (who needs Eastenders). 

But what is slightly odd is that Annielusian says that her identity was stolen on Deviantart. Well, if you go on that website, there are also on it at least 3 pictures of Sendero and the real model Roxana http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=sendero&order=9&offset=120#/d2qix2p

Am I just being spectacularly dense and just don't understand that the world and his wife puts their photos and artwork on deviantart (I am not familiar with the site), or is this more than a coincidence? Bearing in mind Annielusian is horsey and that may be her artwork is horsey (?), could her identity thief and "Roxana" be one and the same? Or am I just getting totally carried away with all this and should just get back to my housework?
		
Click to expand...

dA is full of a LOT of stolen art/photography (and a lot of work that simply isn't correctly credited which irritates me!), I've had an account on there for several years now - might add that none of my stuff is stolen  There seem to be an awful lot of young teenagers olds out there who have no idea about right or wrong!  Doubt it's the same person though doing ALL of it. dA has a very large community now and the vast majority are not from the UK.


----------



## Especial (24 July 2012)

I don't know if i may post here, because it's not active anymore.

First, sorry for my bad English, i'm from Holland 
I just register me here and read this topic...
I thought you might be interested in how and what..

I know both girls, Roxana and Ginny from a horse forum in Holland: Bokt.nl
They are not the same person!


----------



## rhino (24 July 2012)

Especial said:



			I don't know if i may post here, because it's not active anymore.

First, sorry for my bad English, i'm from Holland 
I just register me here and read this topic...
I thought you might be interested in how and what..

I know both girls, Roxana and Ginny from a horse forum in Holland: Bokt.nl
They are not the same person!
		
Click to expand...

Hello  We know that, but both of them had their identities 'stolen' by the same person who posted on here. Very strange!


----------



## MillionDollar (24 July 2012)

Yep, we know that, as above they had their identities stolen by this very sad person!


----------



## Especial (24 July 2012)

ah !
Very weird....


----------

